# Update on Puck.... it's way more serious than I thought.



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

I feel like I am in a dream and I will wake up when he gets out.  


Ok - so I said I thought he had fleas - posted about those spots on him. Those spots were ALL over his body and some were worse than others but I couldn't see the full extent until his hair was fully wet. I saw the markings and a group of fleas, scooped him up and wrapped him in some towels and went to the vet. 

Got to the vet and she noticed the bruises (which I thought were just from the fleas) did some tests and basically normal platelettes are 200,000-500,000 and puck is at 20,000. 

He is currently in the hospital for the night. Poor baby boo!!!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What exactly do they think is wrong with his platelets being so low?? I hope your baby is going to be okay!! Please keep us informed...............


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I hope he responds well to treatment...keep us updated.


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

i guess i failed to mention that - huh?? my mind is just exhausted. i didn't expect to go to the vet to get a pill to kill fleas and hear that my dog is a ticking time bomb that could bleed out while I am asleep. 

they are going to go ahead and treat it as an autoimmune issue and start him on heavy doses of steriods and try to eventually get down to a lower dose and balance him out. I feel like he's so young to have these problems and I hate that he's going to lose hair and constantly want water.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no i'm sooo sorry!!! Will keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I very sorry to hear about this. Poor little baby.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, poor little guy - I'm so sorry, and hope the steroids will help and he'll be all better soon!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh no....hope he responds well to the treatment...keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor Puck, I hope he pulls through okay and responds quickly to treatment. That sounds so serious -- thank goodness you noticed the spots and were smart enough to book him an appointment quickly. He'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that Puck is having these problems. I hope they discover the cause quickly and that he responds to treatment so he can get back home to his mama! The two times that Josie was overnight in the hospital, I couldn't sleep. I'll be praying for Puck and for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/thrombocytope...dogs/page1.aspx

here is what your dog has  My dex had a plasma transfusion with pancreatitis and it saved his life and sounds like that may be used in this case as well  I am sure they will do a full work up to see if hypothyroidism is involved as well as that along with allergies is autoimmune disease related - I hope they get to the bottom of it and your baby will be home soon


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Did your dog have ticks at all as it sees this can be caused by ticks?

Also have you ever given your dog aspirin?

an owner on a yorkie group her yorkie got into decon rat poison is there anyway your dog could have as that can cause a dog to bleed from inside and the way they counteract poison is with vitamin K


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I think and jmm knows better probably about this than I that they can get anemic if they get too many flea bites as well so hopefully it is just a combo of the fleas and it is a one time occurrence

ok i was correct here is the info -- if it were my dog i would ask about a blood/plasma transfusion as they cost about $265 as that is what i had to pay for dex so if it gets severe enough as 20k is really low  so do not be surprised if they recommend this 

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_flea_anemia.html


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It's thrombocetopenia. Alex came down with this and he did not have fleas. It's called idiopathic if they don't know the cause. Thankgoodness somebody warned me about this and to be on the safe side I asked my vet to do a complete blood panel. The bruises were only on his belly and they thought first it's only a rash. When the blood count came back his platelets were way down. Fortunately he did not need a blood transfusion. He was put on prednisone for about 6 months and has never had a recurrence since.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that is great news that your baby is all better 

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Oct 8 2009, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837805


> It's thrombocetopenia. Alex came down with this and he did not have fleas. It's called idiopathic if they don't know the cause. Thankgoodness somebody warned me about this and to be on the safe side I asked my vet to do a complete blood panel. The bruises were only on his belly and they thought first it's only a rash. When the blood count came back his platelets were way down. Fortunately he did not need a blood transfusion. He was put on prednisone for about 6 months and has never had a recurrence since.[/B]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Oct 8 2009, 01:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837805


> It's thrombocetopenia. Alex came down with this and he did not have fleas. It's called idiopathic if they don't know the cause. Thankgoodness somebody warned me about this and to be on the safe side I asked my vet to do a complete blood panel. The bruises were only on his belly and they thought first it's only a rash. When the blood count came back his platelets were way down. Fortunately he did not need a blood transfusion. He was put on prednisone for about 6 months and has never had a recurrence since.[/B]



Yes, I wholeheartedly agree with Janine. My Crisse was diagnosed with ITP almost 2 years ago. It sounds like we were all very lucky to have caught it in time. Crisse's platelets are and have been way above normal since. 2 1/2mg of prednisone every 3 days she still takes. I have her blood panel done every 6 months. At the time her platelet count was 5000, dangerously low, yet, she did not need a transfusion. 

I pray Puck gets strong and his platelets go sky high. Please take care, Lindsay.
xoxoxox


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Also, I was thinking about what Debbie mentioned about ticks. Deb was right on. There is a strain of Ehrlichia that infects platelets. I remember learning about it from Terry{Maid to 2 Maltese} when Crisse was diagnosed with ITP. Maybe Puck should be tested? I don't know.

Thank God for our knowledgeable friends!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for puck rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

*UPDATES AND ANSWERS TO QUESTIONS*

Did your dog have ticks at all as it sees this can be caused by ticks?
* Yes – he’s had a couple since I’ve had him but they do not think this is caused by a tick because usually platelets are no lower than 70,000. I should mention they tested him for tick diseases at the vet but the hospital went ahead and started him on steroids aggressively because he believes it’s 100% autoimmune.*

Also have you ever given your dog aspirin?
*Nooo*

an owner on a yorkie group her yorkie got into decon rat poison is there anyway your dog could have as that can cause a dog to bleed from inside and the way they counteract poison is with vitamin K

* no chance of rat poisoning*





I went to pick him up from the hospital this morning and he told me to take him to my regular vet since I cannot afford to pay $1500 for him to be checked out by the internal specialist he had in his office. He's there now hooked up to IV's and I'll probably pick him up around 7pm tonight. 

Basically he is stable but not improving.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Praying for Puck. Hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope he pulls out of this and gets better quickly. :grouphug: Sounds very scary!!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm soooooo sorry you're going through this.
Please know that you're in our thoughts.

Thank you for sharing your experience with us; I had never heard of this before your post.

Please keep us posted. . .


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Sending prayers for you and Puck rayer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so sad to hear this. Poor little Puck.

Sending lots of prayers that he has a full recovery and will be home soon. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Poor little Puck, I hope he's going to be ok.


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

thank you all so much! 
sorry i've been so absent but you all are the first peope i ran to when i noticed what was going on! 

i'd never heard of this as well until yesterday. the doctor and i were joking about how similar owners and their pets are because i have an autoimmune disease!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Please know I'm praying for precious Puck!!! I have never heard of this so thank you for posting this and please let us know how he continues to do :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hevenly Father, you are the God of miracles, Lord give the vets wisdom help them to see what is happening in little Puck's body. Lord I pray for a healing. I ask this all in the name of Jesus Christ Amen


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Hoping for the best outcome for your baby. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

prayin like crazy for your little Puck that he'll respond well to treatment!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Praying for Puck! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:bysmilie: Poor baby! I hope they figure this out and he improves quickly. rayer:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that Puck is so ill :grouphug: hopefullly they can figure out what's going on and get him back to his old self soon :grouphug:


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

thanks!!!!!! 
she's coming up with a treatment plan now! YAY!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like some good news finally. Thinking of you and praying for Puck. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Continuing to send prayers your way. Hugs to you!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry for you both! :grouphug: 

You and Puck are in my prayers. rayer: rayer:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about what you and Puck are going through. I'm praying that he'll be ok and his treatment plan will go w/success. Be strong for your sweet little guy! :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lindsay, how's Puck doing?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (lindsay @ Oct 8 2009, 09:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837933


> thank you all so much!
> sorry i've been so absent but you all are the first peope i ran to when i noticed what was going on!
> 
> i'd never heard of this as well until yesterday. the doctor and i were joking about how similar owners and their pets are because i have an autoimmune disease![/B]


You know when Alex came down with this, it was a few months after I had surgery. I also started to have an outbreak of strange hives.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Puck in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

rayer: rayer:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Checking to see how baby Puck is doing today...Hopefully the meds are working and he is on the road to recovery.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Praying for Puck.


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

Well I went and picked him up yesterday and he is his normal perky happy self. 

he is on prednisone and he started it last night and got another on this morning. he slept A LOT last night and was playful this morning so it's looking up. I've got to go back every other day to get his blood levels checked until he gets up to 50,000 and once he gets there I'll go either every week or every month. Hopefully his levels go up quickly so we can get a handle on this!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm happy to hear that he's feeling better. Hopefully his levels will be rise in no time. Please keep us posted. Was the Vet positive?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (lindsay @ Oct 9 2009, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838159


> Well I went and picked him up yesterday and he is his normal perky happy self.
> 
> he is on prednisone and he started it last night and got another on this morning. he slept A LOT last night and was playful this morning so it's looking up. I've got to go back every other day to get his blood levels checked until he gets up to 50,000 and once he gets there I'll go either every week or every month. Hopefully his levels go up quickly so we can get a handle on this![/B]


Wow--what an ordeal! i'm glad he's stable now :grouphug: Hoping for the best in the future....


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (camfan @ Oct 9 2009, 07:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838168


> Wow--what an ordeal! i'm glad he's stable now :grouphug: Hoping for the best in the future....[/B]


AMEN!

:chili:


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

Yes - she's pretty hopeful. SHe keeps stressing that he's still in a danager zone right now and we've got to get this fixed but she's thinking we'll get a grip on it soon!!! 
I'm staying very very positive about the whole thing so that's good!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I know you must be so glad to have him back at home. What a scary experience, I will pray for continued improvement. Hang in there Puck!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I know you must be beside yourself with worry. Will keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (lindsay @ Oct 9 2009, 05:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838159


> Well I went and picked him up yesterday and he is his normal perky happy self.
> 
> he is on prednisone and he started it last night and got another on this morning. he slept A LOT last night and was playful this morning so it's looking up. I've got to go back every other day to get his blood levels checked until he gets up to 50,000 and once he gets there I'll go either every week or every month. Hopefully his levels go up quickly so we can get a handle on this![/B]


Yes that's what you will have to do. Checking the blood levels every other day on the beginning, then every week, then every month. Sometimes 3 months of prednisone are enough, but in our case we needed 6 months. Alex has never had a recurrence since, but even for dental cleaning I made them make sure that his platelets are ok. Try not to worry too much, he will be fine. Look at Alex. It was a good thing you caught it early.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So glad to hear that Puck :wub: is doing better and hope he'll be completely out of danger SOON!!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm just now seeing this and so happy that Puck is improving - even if it's a little at a time....  Positive thinking is the best for you and your baby. We will keep Puck in our prayers rayer: rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending special thoughts and an abundance of prayers :grouphug:


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

Thank you for all the thoughts!!! 

Here is a picture of my little guy with his shaved arm from the IV. LOL


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (lindsay @ Oct 10 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838724


> Thank you for all the thoughts!!!
> 
> Here is a picture of my little guy with his shaved arm from the IV. LOL
> 
> ...


I am so sorry this is happening for Puck and you. I will keep Puck in my prayers for a swift recovery. Thank you for sharing this photo of your baby with us. POOR GUY looks so adorable.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so glad to hear Puck is back home and improving! I pray he makes a full recovery.

What an adorable little guy...so sweet!!! :wub:


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

Hey guys!


I just wondered - what's the possibility of this coming back?? I noticed a couple of little bruises on his belly Saturday night, close to his hind legs and by today they are gone. We weren't at home so I couldn't bathe him to make sure he didn't have any other bruises. I'll be taking him to the vet tomorrow to make sure he's okay - but how often does this come back? It's been over 6 months since he was in the doggie hospital, his platelets the last time they checked were something like 520,000.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I really don't know but I would definitely take him tomorrow so that you can nip it in the bud........please keep us informed. Sending kisses to little Puck!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh Lindsay, I have no idea, but I'm sending lots and lots of prayers your way. Puck, I hope you're fine.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

We are praying for Little Puck.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your baby being sick. I hope and pray he gets well very soon. :tender:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex's thrombocetopenia has not come back. But be on the look out for the first signs. If you are not sure have his platelets checked. Never have surgery done even dental cleaning without checking the platelets first. If the bruises are gone today there is a good chance it is nothing. So don't panic, and for peace of mind have them check the platelets tomorrow.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear Puck isn't feeling well. I hope he is feeling better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow I just read this whole story! Poor Puck! I bet that whole situation was so scarey! I do hope that Puck is alright, let us know!


----------

